# Radon App



## ChrisStahl (16. April 2014)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-16-04-14--Radon-goes-Mobile-_id_26784_.htm

http://www.megastore.bike/radon-goes-mobile/

Kostenlos herunterladen und entspannen!


----------



## haekel72 (16. April 2014)

Gute Sache aber kein Android?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (16. April 2014)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass davon auch noch ne Android Version kommen wird oder?!? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (16. April 2014)

Immer dieser doofe Apfel Hype...Aber wer dennoch spielen möchte:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.alpstein.alpregio.RadonNav


----------



## Trekki (1. Mai 2014)

Lustige Software


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Mai 2014)

Supreme


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. Mai 2014)

@ChrisStahl : An die App könnt ihr gleich noch mal ran. Bei den Slides mit 150 und 160 mm habt ihr mit simplem Copy & Paste die Federwegsdaten des Skeen 26" eingetragen.

Bitte, gern geschehen, war kostenlos.


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. Mai 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> @ChrisStahl : An die App könnt ihr gleich noch mal ran. Bei den Slides mit 150 und 160 mm habt ihr mit simplem Copy & Paste die Federwegsdaten des Skeen 26" eingetragen.
> 
> Bitte, gern geschehen, war kostenlos.



Thanks, gibt ein Trikot


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (7. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Thanks, gibt ein Trikot



Hallo @ChrisStahl,

hier  mein Feedback zur App:

- 1.8GB Daten für die App sind ziemlich viel. Eventuell könnt ihr den Preload der Bilder noch stärker komprimieren. Apple begrenzt ja den Download-Speed, so dass das gerne mal 50 Minuten dauert (selbst bei schneller Leitung).

- Generell ist mir aufgefallen, dass in den jeweiligen Bildergallerien einzelner Produktreihen (wie zB den ZR Teams) quasi alle Hardtails von Radon durchgespielt werden. Das würde ich ändern, weil das sonst irritieren kann (Beispiel: man guckt sich das schwarze ZR Team 5.0 an, in der Bildergallerie kommen dann aber erstmal der Reihe nach ZR Race, Black Sin etc). Eine Hardtail-Bildergallerie macht Sinn, sollte aber dann eine Ebene drüber sein (also auf der Hardtail-Ebene und nicht auf der Produktebene).

- In den Beschreibungen sind noch hin und wieder Tippfehler drin. Nicht schlimm, stört aber etwas den sonst sehr professionellen Look (Beispiel: "Sitzprosition" bei den Team-Hardtails)

- Auf der Übersichtsseite sind nicht alle Räder klickbar; besonders betroffen sind hier die Rennräder (Sage 6, Spire 5+7). Prüft mal, ob da die Verlinkung passt oder ob das nicht funktioniert (mein System: iPad Air, IOS7)

Ansonsten: sehr, sehr gut gemacht.


PS: War auch kostenlos, aber über ein Trikot freue ich mich natürlich ebenfalls sehr


----------



## riGooo (8. Mai 2014)

Der will auchn Trikot


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (9. Mai 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Der will auchn Trikot



Hat nicht geklappt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petfred (3. August 2014)

Hi, sau coole App! Hab sie mir für mein Iphone runtergeladen, da sind ja tolle Touren drauf!
Zum Planen oder schmökern echt super, und jetzt kommt natürlich die Gretchenfrage ;-)
Da ich mein Iphone nicht am Lenker montiert hab während der Fahrt, sondern mich von mein Sigma Rox 10.0 gern führen lassen würde, wie kann ich die gpx Daten der Touren aus der App bekommen? Selber gefahrene gehen ja per E-Mail, aber die hinterlegten nicht. 
Oder werden die über ein anderes Portal reingeladen wo man sich die gpx Daten holen kann?
Danke für ein heißen Tipp! :-D


----------

